# PT Remix



## raider12 (Jun 21, 2009)

I saw the Remix on Cabela's website. 

"Packed into the Remix Headlamp's compact powerhouse are four LEDs: three 5mm LEDs (30 lumens, 150-hr. run time) and one MaxBright Rebel LED (42 lumens, 100-hr. run time). Both light sets have a high and low mode, controlled by a glove-friendly power/mode button. Ratcheting angle adjustment. Powered by three AAA batteries. Weighs 3 oz. with batteries."

Has anyone bought one or have any info on it? It's not on PT's website.

Thanks!


----------



## vtunderground (Jun 21, 2009)

I got all excited by the 3 x 5-watt LED's... until I realized that it's a typo (it should read "three 5mm LED's").

This is the first I've heard of it.

http://www.cabelas.com/spod-1/0069237.shtml


----------



## Cypher (Jun 21, 2009)

Looks like a half step between the Eos and Apex as far as features. Assuming it's up to snuff I'd probably rather have this than the Eos. Although the good thing about the Eos is the easily upgradeable emitter. Maybe this will be the same way. I don't know anything about replacing rebels. 

The Remix isn't groundbreaking or top-performing but would probably serve most routine needs quite well. I really like the idea of it. The only thing that turns me off is the 3xAAA.


----------



## raider12 (Jun 21, 2009)

Cypher said:


> Looks like a half step between the Eos and Apex as far as features. QUOTE]
> 
> That's probably a good description, something of an Apex-lite. A good mix of a camp and trail light without being too bulky.


----------



## defloyd77 (Jun 22, 2009)

That's the body of the PT Fuel and I'm pretty sure the Remix won't be regulated, much like the Fuel.

EDIT: http://www.feedthehabit.com/outdoors/outdoor-retailer-princeton-tec-remix-headlamp/

Living on the Dash states: "That new light is the REMIX headlamp… Look’s like a Fuel, feels like the Fuel, but has penetrating power AND area light (1 maxbright LED and 3 Ultrabright LEDs) think Fuel meets Eos.

More on the Remix coming soon! And hopefully more updates from our friend Trauma."


----------



## nzbazza (Jun 22, 2009)

Seems like PT's version of the Black Diamond Spot


----------



## WDR65 (Jun 22, 2009)

Nzbazza, 
I think you're right. Though if it has better 5mm leds than the spot it might be worth looking at. 

When I read the opening sentence of the first post I really had hopes for something like the Petzl Ultra but by Princeton Tec. Something with insane output from PT would be great.


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jun 22, 2009)

Until someone offers a production headlight as durable and as bright as many of our favorite flashlights, there will be no interesting new flashlight models worth considering.

It still truly shocks me that almost none of our favorite flashlight manufacturers have not bothered to offer anything better than the same old plastic junk we make do with.

We are left with the choice to go with plastic headlamps or spend a LOT of money on a custom headlamp made for cavers or others that truly need a bombproof headlamp.


----------



## uk_caver (Jun 24, 2009)

...but at least the lack of commercial things is an incentive for people to homebuild.

As for the new PT light, I assume the low-ish peak output is chosen to avoid trashing the cells too quickly.

That said, 40lm from a Rebel is presumably at least 1/3Watt, which would stil only be ~11-12 hours from 3xAAA alkalines/NiMH even with perfect circuitry, so the 100 hour run time must largely be at pretty low output


----------



## funk (Jul 9, 2009)

There is info now up on the site. There is a link on the home page in the rotating box that links up to an info page on the Remix and also the Fuel now has an extra LED. It's pretty cool.

www.princetontec.com/remixedfuel


----------



## defloyd77 (Jul 9, 2009)

The Fuels also have more colors including Digital Camo and Ninja Stealth black. Something doesn't seem right with the Remix's specs, 20 lumen flash with the "Maxbright" 53 hours, 30 lumens constant on with the 3 5mm 61 hours. Maybe the strobe stays in regulation longer thus lowering the overall runtime? I wonder if they're still using the same horribly tinted Nichia DS like the AMP 3.0. They make the GS in my E01 look white.


----------



## darknessemitter (Jul 23, 2009)

Does anyone have any idea if the Remix uses PWM for low modes, or does it use the non-flickering dimming like the Eos and Quad?

Also I noticed the REI site has them now too. Looks like they're available with the 5mm led's in white, red, or green. While I'm tempted to go with red, it looks like the low setting for the main led (Rebel I think?) is still 20 lumens, so you probably have to use white 5mm for a real low white mode.


----------



## Blue72 (Jul 24, 2009)

Thats cool!

I am a fan of the fuel. Its compact, light, cheap, long runtime and simple. The new remix will take it to the next level.


----------



## regulator (Aug 3, 2009)

The PT Remix looks interesting. I like the size of the FUEL.

Also see that the FUEL has been updated with now 4 LED's and 40+ lumen output.


----------



## bray (Aug 3, 2009)

darknessemitter, i just picked one up and it does use PWM for the two lower levels. BUMMER but still a neat headlamp. the maxbright(rebel) has a really nice warm tint while the other 3 leds are pretty blue.


----------



## Limelighter (Aug 4, 2009)

bray said:


> darknessemitter, i just picked one up and it does use PWM for the two lower levels. BUMMER but still a neat headlamp. the maxbright(rebel) has a really nice warm tint while the other 3 leds are pretty blue.


 
How do you make the determination that it uses PWM? I am not doubting your word - I am curious as to how this determination is made, other than by asking the manufacturer.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Aug 4, 2009)

Unfortunately many manufacturers use a very shoddy PWM circuit which makes the PWM easily visible to most people. It is a flicker very noticeable when looking at the light when moving, and in extremely bad cases visible when you're moving while using the light. 
Low frequency PWM is a terribly undesireable feature for many... right up there with 3xAAA battery configurations. It's a shame the big headlamp manufacturers still stoop so low. :mecry:


----------



## bray (Aug 4, 2009)

limelighter, all you have to do is look at the beam at a lower output and you can see the very fast strobe flicker like effect and that means it uses PWM. simple as that.


----------



## defloyd77 (Sep 17, 2009)

I found this test report while I was searching for more on these http://www.backpackgeartest.org/rev...ybrid Headlamp/Test Report by Nancy Griffith/

The UI sounds good, press the switch for the 5mm or hold it for the Rebel and then from either another press within 1.5 seconds changes it to the low mode.

For those of you who plan on getting one of these, what 5mm do you plan on getting?


----------



## diamondback (Jan 18, 2010)

does anyone know if this headlamp is regulated? Can't find it, nor good reviews

edit: found it: http://www.princetontec.com/?q=cat_prod_compare/compare/type/head
NON-regulated


----------



## woodentsick (Jan 18, 2010)

Remix: http://www.princetontec.com/?q=node/161
2009 Fuel: http://www.princetontec.com/?q=node/60

Both are non-regulated and the Remix produces a very narrow beam on the high-output LED, and a wide beam with the 5-mm LEDs (look at 'Burn Time' for beam info and battery info)


----------



## diamondback (Jan 19, 2010)

I really like the idea to have a narrow beam and a wide beam on a headlamp. The remix is what I'm looking for a long time, but isn't there and alternative with regulation?


----------



## vtunderground (Jan 19, 2010)

diamondback said:


> I really like the idea to have a narrow beam and a wide beam on a headlamp. The remix is what I'm looking for a long time, but isn't there and alternative with regulation?



The Princeton Tec Apex


----------

